# Not one but three



## chasing tail (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally connected this morning sight fishing in the sound with not one but three slot fish reds. I was using a brown and white clouser I tied myself witht buck tail I saved from a deer I shot this year.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ahhh, you yankin' our chain that's the same fish. You just flipped him over. j/k

Some nice ones, I bet it was fun on a fly rod.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice! Way to get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They are fun on the fly....Bulls are even more fun when you hook upper 30's to 40 inch fish!!! Congrats on the fine uns!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

You sir, need a GoPro. That'd be some awesome footage


----------

